# Golfing With the Ladies



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I surmise we have a few ladies in the forum these days, so I was wondering how everyone feels about lady golfers? I know in the early days when I played golf, a lot of private clubs banned women players entirely or restricted severely what days/tee times they could have.

I always thought that was terribly unfair. Yes, women may take longer to play a hole, but what is the big deal? Most will let you play ahead of them if you are so gung-ho, plus I've been in plenty of games where the guys are sharing war stories about previous golf games and slow up play themselves.

Any ladies in the forum ever have a bad experience playing golf with guys being obnoxious? Likewise, how do guys on the forum feel about lady golfers. And the toughest question of all, would you golf with your spouse/significant other (man or woman)?


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

I think its great that more women are taking up the game. I think it would get quite boring if it was just men - women do help to spice things up a little  And they are much better to look at aswell


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

It all depends on the guys... gotta watch the trash talk around the ladies ya know.

I for one welcome them. There are a few I play a round with now and then and when walk on with a group of ladies, it's never any problem. And as to be expected, some are quite good players.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I've gotten a few odd looks, but then I hate those women who show up and look... well, trampy!

at least dress like you WANT to play golf, not hang around with either your husband or BF or MY husband or BF and ask for help with your grip, 'kay?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I like playing with the ladies. As long as they're there to play. There was a senior girl on the golf team last year who was just as good as I was! What drives me crazy is when I've got a round set up with one of my friends, and he decides to bring along his girlfriend, who has never swung a 4 iron in her life.


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

*I play golf with my wife all the time*

She is 5'1" and all of 110 pounds, but she can hit her driver 180 and sports an 18 handicap.

It's great to be able to share my favorite activity with my favorite person. 

And she's cool when I say I'd like to go out and play with the boys.

I welcome all golfers -- women, kids, beginners. The one thing I ask is they understand that they understand the importance of pace of play, as it impacts everyone else playing behind them.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

It would be cool to play with my wife, but she doesn't like golf at all, she's more of a puzzle girl, you know?? I hate puzzles!!! Figures... :laugh:


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, I think that is important. It's great when a lady actually wants to play, not just for the sake of trying an outfit.


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

I think speed of play and etiquette are all anyone needs to have a handle on to have an enjoyable round with.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

just don't be grumpy when you lose to her and have to buy the drinks!


----------

